# دوره في سكادا



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (4 يونيو 2009)

:56:الاخوة والاخوات في منتدي المهندسين العرب حمل الان كتاب دورة في اسكادا:56:


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.... مجهود رائع


----------



## اياس الربابعه (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور يا ورده وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sam_meg75 (30 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا.... مجهود رائع*​


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عـــدي (5 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع ,,
شكرا لك ,,


----------



## alghabri (6 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الجيد واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح

ولي طلب بسيط اتمنى من الجميع المساعدة مطلوب مني بحث عن مكائن الحقن والنفخ للبلاستيك
خصائصها 
وكيفية اختيارها


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and youe effort
Jazak Allah khair


----------



## moha17 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المبادرة الطيبة


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك ياأخي


----------



## khwaja (30 سبتمبر 2009)

:85: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخى


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اابوصلاح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMEDMAHFZ1978 (10 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (13 فبراير 2010)

انا اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الملف الجيد.


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
موضوع رائع ..........
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## احمد الزركوشي (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كنت محتاجه بشدة لانه نظام طبق في العراق حديثا شكرا


----------



## محمدالرسام (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (17 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## صالح.سلام (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا جزيلا يا بش مهندس


----------



## AhmedElasmrElmashd (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ksmksam (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك وهو موضوع مهم 
بس اضن انه هناك جزاء كبير باقي اذا في ياريت تنزله


----------



## hazem-z (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا لمروووركم يا شباب


----------



## وليد فليفل (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمدكمال احمد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام منصور (18 مارس 2011)

انا لسه مفتحتش الملف ولكن شكرا لكل من ساهم 

اخوكم ف الله هشام


----------



## MIZOMF (27 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا ملك علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## هشام منصور (21 أكتوبر 2011)

thank uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هشام منصور (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## هشام منصور (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## هشام منصور (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا الك*


----------



## هشام منصور (22 أكتوبر 2011)

فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام منصور (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اين الربط؟


----------



## هشام منصور (22 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بجد تعبت من الدخول والبحث ودائما دون جدوى


----------



## هشام منصور (22 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت لو الرابط توقف تعملوا تعديل تفهموا النلس الدنيا ماشيه ازاى؟


----------



## eng.hossam ahmed (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## ahmed damrawy (26 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.Abdelhaleim (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة عن الاسكادا 
بالنسبة لمن لم يكن يعلم شئ عنها مثلي فهي مفيدة جدا


----------



## yamen Syr (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adison2000 (22 مارس 2012)

ملف ممتاز , بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مجاهد


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

:55:تـــــرقبو الـــمذيـــد انشاء الله:55:


----------



## adison2000 (7 أبريل 2014)

للرفع ..


----------



## saeed dedo (19 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم يا بشمهندس


----------



## azaharna (22 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## alli-2222 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## ihsan (8 يناير 2018)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسامه 733 (11 يناير 2018)

ياجماعه فين الملف ؟


----------



## eng.most (24 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرا شكرا لك


----------



## eng.most (24 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ihsan (29 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا على المبادرة الطيبة


----------



## ihsan (4 سبتمبر 2020)

شكرا


----------

